# Slots in the Movies



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Ron Howard did a great job. Rush was amazing, & there was a Slot Track
SJJ


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

There's a scene in Slapshot where the Hanson brothers are racing on the bed if I remember correctly.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I remember the day my college friend Mike Carlson told us his brothers were going to be in a movie with Paul Newman--- we told him he was full of crap. Turns out he wasn't. The "Hansons" were actually the Carlsons in real life. Also the movie Pulp fiction had a scene with a slot car track in it.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I loved Slapshot. Remember what Paul Newman said when he saw them racing? They brought their f---ing toys with them. Too funny.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

neorules said:


> I remember the day my college friend Mike Carlson told us his brothers were going to be in a movie with Paul Newman--- we told him he was full of crap. Turns out he wasn't. The "Hansons" were actually the Carlsons in real life. Also the movie Pulp fiction had a scene with a slot car track in it.


We dressed up as The Hanson Brothers for a Halloween party one year. Everyone kept saying why are there so many "Garths" running around? Dunces...:hat: Who are The Hanson Brothers?


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

The Carlson Bros. played in my home town Marquette MI, for the Marquette Iron Rangers. Here is a pic that hangs in the local ice rink.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Now I know where the inspiration for that psycho in "No Country for Old Men" came from.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.....


----------



## jimb2 (Mar 28, 2013)

*batman slot car racing*

go to youtube and type 
Batman & Robin Slot Car Racing #2


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

jimb2 said:


> go to youtube and type
> Batman & Robin Slot Car Racing #2


That was cool. I don't remember seeing that episode.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I believe there was slots in the kurt Russel Movie "Used Cars".


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

One of the best slot car related movies has Anthony Hopkins in it it's set in the 50 s 60s and they race on the weekends in this huge area spots wood is the name he's part of a slot car team I wish I could post a link here but type in spots wood in YouTube you'll see it


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> One of the best slot car related movies has Anthony Hopkins in it it's set in the 50 s 60s and they race on the weekends in this huge area spots wood is the name he's part of a slot car team I wish I could post a link here but type in spots wood in YouTube you'll see it


I believe the movie you're referring to is called "The Efficiency Expert". I have it on my wish list at Amazon. Unfortunately the last time I ordered that movie,along with some other stuff, that box didn't show up. 

Must be time to order some more books, movies and things from there though.  

Tom


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

chappy2 said:


> The Carlson Bros. played in my home town Marquette MI, for the Marquette Iron Rangers. Here is a pic that hangs in the local ice rink.


Small world but would not want to paint it.
SJJ


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

oddrods said:


> I believe there was slots in the kurt Russel Movie "Used Cars".


You are correct.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Anthony Hopkins was in a movie that has a lot of slot car racing


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Thats an awesome scene seeing that car fly off the track,,,,,


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like a good movie thanks for the clip:thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

swamibob said:


> I believe the movie you're referring to is called "The Efficiency Expert". I have it on my wish list at Amazon. Unfortunately the last time I ordered that movie,along with some other stuff, that box didn't show up.
> 
> Must be time to order some more books, movies and things from there though.
> 
> Tom


You guys are both right. The movie was released using different titles at different releases. Spotswood and the Efficiency Expert are the same movie. :thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

vansmack2 said:


> That was cool. I don't remember seeing that episode.


I remembered seeing that at the end of an episode when it was originally run, and then never saw it again. Heard it was edited out in syndication to make room for more commercials.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Grand Prix had a slot racing scene in it.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Holy cow!!!!!! Look who's back!!! Where the heck have you been DD?? Welcome back!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Grand Prix had a slot racing scene in it.



Really? I don't remember that... Guess I have an excuse to pull that DVD out again!  

Tom


----------

